# Barcelona Real Estate



## ozwizal (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello, Everyone!
I have plans to be in Barcelona early October, but am a bit dissatisfied with my existing real estate contact. does anyone have any recommendations for a real estate agent or agency? language is not an issue.
thank you.


----------



## xxxxxxxMilesofSpain (Sep 16, 2013)

Hi Ozwizal,

Barcelona is definitely up and coming with fashionistas, a lot of financial companies moving there and not to mention the fantastic touristic interest its a great place to be! It has something for everyone and that's what we like about it!

Have you tried any UK agents? they will be able to help you or even looking on a Spanish forum similar to this one like Kyero?

Good luck!


----------



## ozwizal (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi,
thank you for responding.
no, I have not worked with any UK agents. I presume you refer to those based in Barcelona. if you have any recommendations, please forward.
Regards,
Alec


MilesofSpain said:


> Hi Ozwizal,
> 
> Barcelona is definitely up and coming with fashionistas, a lot of financial companies moving there and not to mention the fantastic touristic interest its a great place to be! It has something for everyone and that's what we like about it!
> 
> ...


----------

